# Would You Cheer or Boo This Guy ????



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

If you were at the ballgame and suddenly this groundskeeper started doing his schtick would you cheer him or boo him ????


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, probably not the most appropriate time to boogie down, but I'd give him a golf clap


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I woundnt really care didnt hurt anyone but honestly my first reaction was its not really funny


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahah i would probably start laughing and then started to cheer him up


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i dont like base ball lol


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

scott tang said:


> i dont like base ball lol


This. But if I saw a ref on the ice do that. I'd cheer.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheer, definitely cheer


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd cheer too. Baseball can be a little like cricket sometimes, so a bit of livening up probably doesn't hurt.

Actually, if he did it without the sunglasses and it seemed a little more spontaneous, I'd be out of my seat for sure.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Saw this clip on the news a while ago but oh man I'd be on my feet for that one for sure. Not a baseball fan but that would be worth it. Still laughing... Thanks for the post.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

have any of you been to a Vancouver Canadians game? The groundskeepers do that as a dance routine where 5 or 6 of them get involved...it is just one way to provide some added entertainment to a baseball game. Same as mascot races, events including children from the stands etc etc. I think those folks should be commended for what they do, some of them do it on a volunteer basis and don't get paid.


----------

